# Crew for tomorrow Friday - Boomvang



## LNG Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like a small window for tomorrow night. Wanting to run to BV for overnight. Tuna at night and tile in morning. Any interest? Need several.

I run a 35 Scarab with twin Yamaha F250's. Cost is usually $200-$300.

PM me and I'll get back this afternoon.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Pm sent... 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

pm sent...


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

LNG guy, 

My names David, hamster1 on other forms. I'm interested and want to jump on the bus out to the deep blue. If the seats are open, please let me know. 

Thanks for the Heads up John!

Thankyou LNG. Pm Sent


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Is the trip full?


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Trip cancelled last night due to lack of interestes. We only had 3 fishermen and needed 5 total. Wish ya would have PM or posted yesterday then we would have had a full crew!


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Any chance for a Saturday overnight trip? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRodriguez109 (May 25, 2011)

*hey*

Just let me know if you decide to go and need people. a day notice is usally good for me. 832-277-4359 Joe


----------

